# Penis Envy?



## seasalt (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been around awhile but don't post often and rarely on this forum. In fact this is the first thread I've ever started.

The title may be misleading because my thought, question, observation is about the ikon used for this forum. Shouldn't the cross used to represent the female gender be at the six o'clock position? The depiction currently in use gives it a penis like characteristic.

Just a thought after midnight,

Seasalt


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol, what?? Totally not what I expected when I opened this thread.


----------



## deg20 (Apr 10, 2015)

♂ Mars symbol - The symbol for a male organism or man. 

♀ Venus symbol - The symbol for a female organism or woman. 

...looks like a 6 o'clock position to me


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I remind myself which is which by thinking of the birth canal at the 6 o'clock with the womb above


----------

